# Eurotunnel Frequent Traveller - Joint Accounts!!!!



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

Last year while looking at the Eurotunnel Frequent Traveller terms and conditions, it stated tickets are not tranferable. Had a look to-day on line and had a chat with ET only to find that you can now have a nominated joint account holder. This means that you can now share the 10 crossings you have to purchase, up front at £43 per crossing =£430

Prices quoted were off peak £43 + £11 supplement for MH. Extra charges are for peak season/times etc.

Interesting!

wasfitonce


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Certainly is! We've never understood why they advertise this service for travellers who go more than 3 times a year, but you then find you have to get 10 crossings, only valid for 1 year - that is, 5 return journeys.

We go 2 or 3 times a year, but not 5!


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

We now only go 2 or 3 times a year, just stay a lot longer. We still find it cheaper to buy the 10 frequent traveller tickets. I have checked the standard prices a few times online and we always save money. It will be better still now we can share with my sister and her husband.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

leseduts said:


> .....................................It will be better still now we can share with my sister and her husband.


.......... or with the newly formed MHF Frequent Tunnellers Club


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

Hi, the thing I like about the Frequent Traveller account is that I dont have to book the return journey until the evening before I am ready to travel so I will not have to pay £20 if I want to change the booking. Taking this into account and the £130-150 return ticket price I am in profit even if I only use 6 of the trips (ie 3 returns).
Colin


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

tonyt said:


> leseduts said:
> 
> 
> > .....................................It will be better still now we can share with my sister and her husband.
> ...


Tell me more please.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

leseduts said:


> tonyt said:
> 
> 
> > leseduts said:
> ...


Sorry, I forgot to add 

I haven't checked the Joint Accounts T&C but what's to stop MHF members forming Joint Accounts - is such an account restricted to 2 names?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Great idea.
Can one pay with tesco vouchers?

Dave p


----------



## whiskyman (Jul 18, 2012)

Hear are the t&c off the eurotunnel web site. I have highlighted one line that i think could with clarification.

Important information
Lounge Facilities open 06.00 to 22.00 daily (local time). Outside opening hours the Passenger Terminal building, situated before border controls, will be happy to welcome you. However complimentary refreshments and newspapers will not be available.

Due to safety regulations the FlexiPlus lounge in the UK & France are not available to vehicles over 1.85m high (including roof box).

If you have booked to travel in a vehicle over 1.85m high and change the vehicle prior to travel to a vehicle under 1.85m, please advise our Contact Centre on 08443 35 35 35 (from the UK)so we can amend your ticket.

Due to loading and safety regulations we cannot offer motorcyclists the use of the lounge. You may still purchase a FlexiPlus ticket and enjoy its flexibility.

* Frequent Traveller - a minimum purchase of 10 single tickets is required to open an account. Bookings cannot be made at Check-in on the day of travel. The Frequent Traveller Standard Fares are applicable to single "Off Peak" journeys. For travel during "Standard Peak" or "High Peak" times, a supplement will be payable.

The main account holder can appoint a Nominated Person on the account. A Nominated Person can only be added at the time the Account is opened and cannot be changed for the duration of the Account validity.

£400 (25%) saving based on the average saving of £40 per single journey, for both short and long stay FlexiPlus tickets in 2011 - car only. Saving applied to a minimum account opening of 10 single tickets .

£250 (35%) saving based on the average saving of £25 per single journey during off peak times, for both short and long stay tickets in 2011 - car only. Saving applied to a minimum account opening of 10 single tickets.

If you are planning on travelling during school holiday and busy festive periods book early to avoid disappointment.

Bookings can be made by the main account holder or the nominated person. However, the person making the booking must travel on all bookings made in their name.

The registered account holder must travel on all journeys.

^ Your Frequent Traveller account is only valid for 12 months from the date of purchase.

Buy and save


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

No point in having a nominated person then.

Has anyone ever been asked to prove their identity to ET prior to boarding. Its all done by cameras and registration numbers.
Dave p


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

I understood it as meaning that the nominated account holder is also a registered account holder.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

confusing - in the terms here

http://www.eurotunnel.com/uk/site-information/frequent-traveller-terms/

if you "explode" condition 3 - use of account, you get this:-

"3. Use of account

3.1 The main account holder is responsible for the operation and use of the account. Where a nominated person is named, the main account holder remains responsible for account details and passwords. However, the nominated person can share the rights to book, amend and cancel bookings.

3.2 The main account holder will be given an Account Number and password. These details are personal to the main account holder (and any nominated person) and should not be disclosed to any other party.

3.3 Bookings can be made by the main account holder or the nominated person. However the person making the booking must travel on all bookings made in their name.

3.4 Travel will be refused if the person making the booking is not present at the time of check-in."

so I read that to mean that either the account holder or the nominated person can book, but the one making the booking should be the one travelling on that booking. No mention of different vehicles.

so it could be possible for a couple of motorhomers to get together and share the crossings? Interesting....

no mention of being able to book by Tesco vouchers, could be possible, you would have to check the T&C's of the Tesco scheme.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Does it not just mean that one of the 2 named people must travel on each journey. So if you share the batch of tickets with one other either/or must travel on each crossing. Or at least that's what I understand!


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

MrsW said:


> Does it not just mean that one of the 2 named people must travel on each journey. So if you share the batch of tickets with one other either/or must travel on each crossing. Or at least that's what I understand!


Sounds to be a bit more precise than that.

Either of the 2 named people can make the booking but whoever makes the booking must be in the party travelling with that booking.

So - it still looks like there's an opportunity for people to save some dosh by sharing the minimum 10 single crossings.

Book 6 return crossings and use 3 each.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

yes, that's my reading of it as well Tony


----------

